# No power/spark to bottom ignition coil



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Try starting motor in the dark ,w/ cover off, and see if you have any fireworks

In my experience..... it is power pack to coils to plugs ......you know coil is good ....power pack wire to coil issue?

I am unsure if one can loose just one cyl. in a 3cyl. power pack?????????????????


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of the tricks we used to use years ago when we suspected that a power pack had a short somewhere (with Johnrude motors - not Mercury..) was to spray it down with WD40 or CRC.. If that cured ignition problems that power pack needed replacing... since it was shorting out when dry...


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm not quite sure I understand how you tested the coil packs and stuff? You say you swapped them around but how do you know that it wasnt the swapped parts didnt just fire a different cylinder.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok so here's what I've got now .. I had it wired up incorrectly. I had the coil harness brown wire attached to itself in a sense and not to the trigger and rev limiter. Now I'm getting zero spark on all coils. 

To answer the question on how I tested, I was getting power on top two cylinders/spark plugs/coils...and nothing on bottom (3 total). So to check to see if the coil and spark plugs on that bottom cylinder were good, I took the 2nd coil/spark plug off cylinder 2 and attached coil and plug from bottom to that one, just to see if I had a faulty coil or spark plug...and I got spark. That's how I eliminated the idea of it possibly being bad coil or faulty spark plug. After chasing literally every wire from main harness to all coils, rev limiter, volt regulator, trigger and stator with the proper wiring diagram, I have now determined I have it wired up correctly. And I have no spark on any coils. 

Weeee!

I believe the stator is bad and I've got a new one on the way.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

You could have a bad stator, resulting in one cylinder not working. But you have messed with the wiring and now do not have any cylinders working, seems more likely the wiring is in worse shape now than when you started, rather than the entire stator going bad during your wiring changes.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yea Roger that, I believe it's the stator but would that really result in there being only 1 coil no receiving power?? Seem like it would inhibit all 3 coils from sparkin since they're all on the same assembly...??

I am a bit surprised as to now not having any spark at all...but that kind of sounds like what a symptom of a bad stator would be...

I didn't really mess with any of the wiring in regards to how they're connected...it's stills the same except for a brown double wire I didn't have plugged into rev limiter...I had it plugged into a brown that was coming out of the same harness (it should go with brown wire to trigger, which I did)




It is wierd...but after looking at the wiring diagram (should have done that from beginning) that I definitely have it wired correctly now... literally went 1 wire at a time and flagged with a small piece of red tape once I knew it was inline and connected correctly via the wiring diagram..

I just Wana fish lol...


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Check out CDI website.
they have trouble shooting guides for most engines and components.


----------

